# Dried Apricot Wine



## RegionRat (Jan 20, 2013)

*Apricot Wine*​
Ingredients
•	8 lb. chopped dried apricots 
•	3 can White Grape/Peach
•	3# Mexican Sugar (Piloncillo)
•	2# Dark Brown sugar 
• acid blend 
•	Water to 4+ gal
•	4 tsp. pectic enzyme 
•	1tsp. grape tannin 
•	4 crushed Campden tablet 
•	3 tsp. yeast nutrient 
•	1 pkg Red Star Côte des Blancs wine yeast 
•	5# bananas simmered in water

1-17: I cut up 5# of over ripe bananas and simmered them in 3 gal of water for an hour. I strained off the solids and put it in primary along with enough water to make slightly more the 4 gal. Chopped apricots with food processor and put in nylon bag. Added remaining ingredients except yeast. sg 1.095ish

1-18: sg 1.100. pitched yeast, hydrated with Go-Ferm

1-19: Forgot to check acid before I pitched yeast so I did today. PH 4.3, TA 2.4 FermCalc says to add 28.324rg blend to get to 6. Added 20gr for now.

1-20: bubbling away just fine. I had to retie the nylon bag a little looser. The fruit swelled up and I though the bag would burst!

RR


----------



## terroirdejeroir (Jan 21, 2013)

Sounds pretty tasty! Is this something you have made before? I have a couple of one gallon experimental dried apricot wines going as my initial effort. One recipe is pretty similar and the other uses golden raisins instead of white grape. 

I would like to hear how this ends up as both of my batches ended up kind of stuck just a hair above 1.000. I used EC-1118 on one and K1-V1116 on the other. Only time in 30+ batches.... They have both cleared very nicely and will bottle in a month or two.


----------



## RegionRat (Jan 21, 2013)

terroirdejeroir said:


> Sounds pretty tasty! Is this something you have made before? I have a couple of one gallon experimental dried apricot wines going as my initial effort. One recipe is pretty similar and the other uses golden raisins instead of white grape.
> 
> I would like to hear how this ends up as both of my batches ended up kind of stuck just a hair above 1.000. I used EC-1118 on one and K1-V1116 on the other. Only time in 30+ batches.... They have both cleared very nicely and will bottle in a month or two.




This my first attempt at this type of wine. It is a modified Jack Keller recipe. I thought about using raisins but went with the concentrate instead. The Piloncillo and brown sugar gave the must a great aroma.

Did you use any nutrient? I wounder why yours stopped where it did.

RR


----------



## terroirdejeroir (Jan 21, 2013)

I did use nutrient, just the standard amount. For both batches I just did a standard yeast culture per Lalvin's instructions on the sachet. Both batches stopped within a day or two of racking to secondary. I had been stirring twice a day, so I don't think aeration was a problem. 

It still looks gorgeous and smells delicious, so it should be OK. Just a little sweeter and weaker than I like. One batch is at 1.000 and the other at 1.006. The highest final gravity I had ever had a fruit wine ferment to before in about a dozen batches was .994.


----------



## the_rayway (Jan 21, 2013)

This recipe sounds fabulous! I've been thinking of doing a dried apricot mead and a fresh apricot mead to see what the difference would be like. I love the sound of using the darker sugars in it too!

Keep us posted!


----------



## RegionRat (Jan 22, 2013)

the_rayway said:


> This recipe sounds fabulous! I've been thinking of doing a dried apricot mead and a fresh apricot mead to see what the difference would be like. I love the sound of using the darker sugars in it too!
> 
> Keep us posted!



Thanks, it smell awesome!! I will keep you posted. Just checked sg,1.024 so I will be racling to secondary in a few days.

I have yet to make a mead. The cost of honey is a little much for me this time of year. I will keep my eye open for a deal this summer though.


RR


----------



## the_rayway (Nov 16, 2013)

Hey there RegionRat,
How is this one coming?


----------



## RegionRat (Nov 16, 2013)

the_rayway said:


> Hey there RegionRat,
> How is this one coming?



It cleared nicely and is aging. The apricot taste is still coming forward. The mouth feel is very nice, I think it has to do with the bananas that I boiled and added to the must. I am going to check SO2 at next racking and will sample then. I dont think it will be bottled till Feb or March.

Did you ever start one?

RR


----------



## the_rayway (Nov 16, 2013)

I actually scored 20# of fresh apricots in the late summer for a steal. They've been sitting in my freezer since then waiting for a) honey, and b) recipe inspiration! I've been really looking forward to hearing your results 

I just started a thread asking for advice on an apricot port based on people's experiences. Please chime in when you have time!

If I had the means, there would be apricots in every form at my house: canned, fresh, wines, ports, meads etc. etc. I love them! Just planted two trees this year, but it will be awhile before they start producing.


----------



## terroirdejeroir (Nov 17, 2013)

The dried apricot/white grape wine got such rave reviews that I just started another batch. Probably the most delicious fruit wine I have ever made. Going to pitch the K1-V1116 tonight. Thinking of using the raw sugar on the next batch of peach and/or persimmon.


----------



## RegionRat (Nov 17, 2013)

terroirdejeroir said:


> The dried apricot/white grape wine got such rave reviews that I just started another batch. Probably the most delicious fruit wine I have ever made. Going to pitch the K1-V1116 tonight. Thinking of using the raw sugar on the next batch of peach and/or persimmon.



I take it you have already bottled yours? 

Mine still needs to age, I dont see it being ready to bottle for at least another 6 months. It is clear as a whistle but the fruit flavor is still not all there.

The raw sugar(Piloncillo) does give it a good taste. I use it all the time in the cider I make. 

RR


----------

